# Robbed in Spain



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

To be technical a victim of theft.
We went to Elche , the home of 1000 shoe outlets and we didn"t buy any!!!!! 
Picnic on a beach in Alicante. Sam says " I think someone "s taken something out of the car " We saw a lad walking away and get into a car at which time we saw a handbag. The car sped off and Julie was shouting at them as I threw stones.
Dimwits. 
They could not get off the beach and had to turn round. They threw the bag with everything in it out, Julie threw a boulder on the bonnet as it sped past and I threw with all my hate a large stone straight through the passenger window which was open. They were ducking down and so I can only hope I got one of them in the face.
( reasonable force as in my confusion I thought they had kidnapped Daisy )
Thanks to the Spanish fisherman who came to help.
No thanks to the Dutch free campers who ran into their two motorhomes and drove off so incredibly quickly.

Result. 1) Baddies 0 Us 1 
2) 1000 shoe shops and not one pair bought

Moral I thought I knew all the tricks and then I forgot.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_We went to Elche , the home of 1000 shoe outlets and we didn"t buy any_

or

you got away with it but the robbers didn't lol. I have been to some of these shoe shops(factories). You will have to tell me how you escaped lol

sounds like quite an adventure you had 

stew


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We haven"t got sat nav so we only found 200. Maybe if we could have put in all the postal codes we could have found some more and maybe found a pair that fitted. 
Another result. 
Julie says that dropping a boulder on a thieving car is much more fun than buying shoes. At least for tonight ! 


PS We have heard a rumour about a trip to the sun .


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

mmmm, spanish robbing barstools. Glad you got everything back ok and everyones alright.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> mmmm, spanish robbing barstools. Glad you got everything back ok and everyones alright.


Hi Shane

Bit of a sweeping statement there.
I know it happened in Spain but we've been given no evidence that the robbers were Spanish.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

billym said:


> To be technical a victim of theft.
> We went to Elche , the home of 1000 shoe outlets and we didn"t buy any!!!!!
> Picnic on a beach in Alicante. Sam says " I think someone "s taken something out of the car " We saw a lad walking away and get into a car at which time we saw a handbag. The car sped off and Julie was shouting at them as I threw stones.
> Dimwits.
> ...


Hi folks,

Glad to hear that everyone is okay........ other than the recipient of a large stone delivered via the open car window. 

I am sorry to hear of your Dutch neighbour's reactions :x :x :x , but pleased to hear that assistance was forthcoming from your Spanish hosts.

As for the 200 shoe outlets that you *did manage to find*.....I have no sympathy whatsoever. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Billy
Glad to hear that you are all OK and that you managed to retrieve your property, well done on the "affirmative action front" too :lol: :lol: 
Do be careful though, some of these toerags are not averse to carrying weapons mate and it could get ugly very quickly.....
Anyway congratulations for this time mate.

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm, spanish robbing barstools. Glad you got everything back ok and everyones alright.
> ...


Your right Gillian... I retract my statement and replace it with:

Unknown nationality robbing barstools


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

?x


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> similar thing happened to us in Portugal, wife ended up with a broken arm so had to return home


She sould'nt go stealing handbags then, those rocks hurt :lol:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

J+J - sorry to hear of your troubles - we admire your spirit and quick thinking.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hope you've got over the experience-bad luck. But I did think for a minute we were revisiting the "Gassed" Posts! :lol:


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

autostratus said:


> I know it happened in Spain but we've been given no evidence that the robbers were Spanish.


Well they probably were, but we have our share too don't we! Universal druggy squalids


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

*sorry about yourmisfortune*

Sorry to hear of your misfortune...

I've been to Elche, driving an artic, sat on a railway siding for three days waiting for the natives to come down from the hills with hundreds of pairs of shoes in the back of their car...it takes ages to get them loaded, no toilets or showers for women truckers..I couldent get myself out of there quick enough......

Do they grow them sandels??????


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Robbed*

Hello there,

Well I nice to hear you did not get harmed and good stuff for the fightback, well done.

I think our last trip to Spain will be just that (you may like to read my post regarding Madrid Spoof cops).

What I did not post on here was prior to our 2 attempted robberies in Madrid we had stopped overnight in in Gandia.

Early one morning I went out to get cigs and a coffee. It was about 6:30 am and everyone was coming to life, off to work college etc. It was Mid October and whilst all the locals were dressed in long coats and jackets. El Trev here had his give away Tourist white shorts and Tee shirt on, wallet bulging out of pocket.

Whilst approaching the town I became aware of a car kerb crawling just beside me. It drove away in the end only to return and do the same thing. I looked over my shoulder and heard a car door unlatch, I was ready for them my mind was in 2 
Do I run? or do I challenge the attacker?
at the same moment a police van emerged out of a side road and the car drove off. After collecting the cigs from the cafe I was walking back and the car was heading out of town. As it stopped at the traffic lights the passenger turned and grinned at me, He said something and a Pitbull jumped up from the back seat looking out of the window.

So that was my lucky escape. Obviously should I have challenged the attacker the driver would have let the dog out to take care of me.

Bastards they are

Trev


----------

